# To the freediver on 3 Barges Sunday



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I was out there in my yak fishing while you were diving. I'm really anxious to get into kayak freediving myself and would love to ask a few questions with a local freediver. Send me a PM if you're up for it.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've just started freediving in destin if you want to go sometime, I haven't shot much but once my lungs are able I plan on going deeper.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

How deep are you freediving?  We just had a thread in the kayak forum about getting together to kayak scuba dive in Destin.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

btw it was a newer yellow tarpon 160


----------



## abacodan (May 17, 2008)

Pretty sure that was Paolo Ghio, director of developmental services at Santa Rosa Island Authority. He's an underwater assassin. He only free-dive spear fishes. South African transplant and a great guy. I'm sure he'd be happy to talk to you. One of the Escambia County Reefs is named for him "Paolo's Refuge".


----------

